# Yarn shop in Vermont ?



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I will be in Northeast Kingdom next week, including Stowe, Burlington and Montpelier. Any suggestions for LYS? I think ice been to one in Montpelier on past visits. Believe me- Vermont in July is different than July in Texas!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

There's Kalidescope Yarns in Essex Junction, to my knowledge, as well as Six Loose Ladies in Proctorville (although, their site indicates they may be moving to Chester soon), and, of course, Green Mountain Spinnery in Putney, among others.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Come over to Maine to visit Rosemary's Yarns in Windham and Mother of Purl in Freeport. They're great, well-stocked shops.


----------



## Loonwoman (May 25, 2016)

Kalidescope was one of my favorite yarn stores, bit it closed.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

When I visited my friend who lives in the Burlington area, she took me to 3 different lys - all of which we enjoyed. Of course I don't remember the names or addresses. One or two were not in Burlington but in small towns nearby. Have fun!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Geebart said:


> I will be in Northeast Kingdom next week, including Stowe, Burlington and Montpelier. Any suggestions for LYS? I think ice been to one in Montpelier on past visits. Believe me- Vermont in July is different than July in Texas!????


Swing over the border into NYS- there's a wonderful Lyon's brand store in Albany.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Fiber Arts Center on Williston Rd in Burlington


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

There is a nice shop in Montpelier, I was there about a year and a half ago. It isn't huge but they had some wonderful yarns Imhadn't seen before. Nice people also. The most fun was finding yarn from Walpole, NH where my husband was born and raised, his brother is still there. It's a little town of about 3,000 and hasn't grown since we married in 1964.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

How far are you willing to drive for yarn? I guess that could be a loaded question, right? I have not been to these stores (too far from my home), but here is a quick list:

White River Yarns, White River Junction
The Knitting Studio, Montpelier
Shades of Winter Yarn Shop, Waitsfield
Northeast Fiber Arts Center, Williston
Must Love Yarn, Shelburne (if you go there, you really should also visit the Shelburne Museum and/or Shelburne Farm)
Northern Nights Yarn Shop, Norwich (not far from Dartmouth College)
Mountain Fiber Folk Co-op, Montgomery
What A Yarn, St. Albans City
Stowe Fabric & Yarn, Stowe

If you want to venture further south (my neck of the woods)
Whippletree Yarn Shop, Woodstock
Green Mountain Yarn & Fibers, Rutland

There are more stores south of Route 4, but that would be a long hike from NEK. I would suggest checking these out on a map and maybe calling them before driving to visit them, just to be sure they are still in business and open on the days you would like to visit. Enjoy Vermont! Hope you have nice weather for your visit, it's a beautiful area up there.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

My hostess has a camp at Lake Elmore and she is the driver. But we always go to Stowe and Montpelier and I fly in and out of Burlington. Thanks for the list.


----------



## c_barber2006 (Feb 17, 2016)

What A Yarn

whatayarnvt.com

54 N Main St, Saint Albans, VT 05478

Is my absolute favorite.


----------



## c_barber2006 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kalidescope Yarns in Essex Junction is closed.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

I was going to mention Green Mountain in Rutland. I visited there when I visited my sister in Pico and found a really nice yarn and very friendly people.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

If you're in Burlington area, go to Northeast Fiber Arts Center, 7531 Williston Road in Williston. There used to be a great yarn shop in that area called Kaleidoscope Yarns but they're closed. That's why we should all support our local yarn store.


There used to be a yarn shop in Island Pond in the NEK. I haven't been there for many years so don't know if it's still there. The locals could tell you.


If you get as far south as Manchester, there's a wonderful yarn shop on the main street called Knit 1, Purl 1. It's closed on Tuesdays.

Have fun in Vt.!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Webs is up in Vermont somewhere and I know it is good.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

I am from Rutland, Vt and Green Mountain Fibers on Rte4 is a nice shop. Like someone already mentioned, the employees are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> Swing over the border into NYS- there's a wonderful Lyon's brand store in Albany.


It's closing if not already closed.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Let me add Cacklin' Hens...383 Exchange Street-Suite B, Middlebury, VT (802)388-2221. I stopped in there with a fellow knitter in the fall and we spent quite a bit of time looking and fondling yarn. The ladies were very friendly and helpful and made us feel at home. They had some lovely sample knits and one of them was a designer and quite inventive!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Willoughby said:


> It's closing if not already closed.


Already???? It has 't been open very long. Damn.
I just looked at their website; only said it will be closed for the 4th of July. I hope it's not closing for good.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> Already???? It has 't been open very long. Damn.
> I just looked at their website; only said it will be closed for the 4th of July. I hope it's not closing for good.


I'm pretty sure it's closing for good. I get their info via e-mail. I almost think they were having a 75% off sale but I don't know when. A friend of mine went to their store and said she didn't see any real bargains.

Do you ever go to A.C. Moore or Joann's? They carry a lot of Lion Brand yarn and you can do well because they usually always have coupons. There's an A>C. Moore in Saratoga and Joann's in Saratoga and Glens Falls.

By the way, my daughter lives in Newcomb! Pretty in the summer but no thanks in the winter!!!!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

Vikicooks, if you go to colonielionbrand.com you'll see that their last day of business will be Friday July 8th. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> Webs is up in Vermont somewhere and I know it is good.


Webs is in Massachusetts. It's a 4 hour or so drive down I-89 to I-91, but a nice day trip.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Willoughby said:


> I'm pretty sure it's closing for good. I get their info via e-mail. I almost think they were having a 75% off sale but I don't know when. A friend of mine went to their store and said she didn't see any real bargains.
> 
> Do you ever go to A.C. Moore or Joann's? They carry a lot of Lion Brand yarn and you can do well because they usually always have coupons. There's an A>C. Moore in Saratoga and Joann's in Saratoga and Glens Falls.
> 
> By the way, my daughter lives in Newcomb! Pretty in the summer but no thanks in the winter!!!!


Thanks for the info; I never even got to go there! My daughter went and loved it. I didn't know there was an AC Moore in Saratoga- I'll have to check it out. Newcomb will always remind me of the boy that disappeared from there: Dougie Legg.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> Thanks for the info; I never even got to go there! My daughter went and loved it. I didn't know there was an AC Moore in Saratoga- I'll have to check it out. Newcomb will always remind me of the boy that disappeared from there: Dougie Legg.


I never heard about that boy. I'll have to ask my daughter if she has heard about him. She probably has. Newcomb would be an easy place to get lost in. It is so wild and woody.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Willoughby said:


> I never heard about that boy. I'll have to ask my daughter if she has heard about him. She probably has. Newcomb would be an easy place to get lost in. It is so wild and woody.


It happened many years ago- maybe 40 or so. He was camping with his family, they went for a walk on a trail, he turned around to get something and was never seen again. He was 10 or 11, and a Boy Scout. Everyone was so sure he's be found, but never was. Dogs tracked his scent on the trail from Newcomb to Lake Placid, but there was no sign of him ever again. So sad.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> It happened many years ago- maybe 40 or so. He was camping with his family, they went for a walk on a trail, he turned around to get something and was never seen again. He was 10 or 11, and a Boy Scout. Everyone was so sure he's be found, but never was. Dogs tracked his scent on the trail from Newcomb to Lake Placid, but there was no sign of him ever again. So sad.


I agree. Very sad. There was a boy lost in the woods near us about 3 years ago but he was found the next morning, thank God.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

According to Google, Green Mountain Fibers on Rte 4 is still in operation.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

That's odd that there's nothing on either it's web sight or it's face book page about it going out of business.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

barbara97801 said:


> That's odd that there's nothing on either it's web sight or it's face book page about it going out of business.


Yes, I agree!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

nurselayn said:


> According to Google, Green Mountain Fibers on Rte 4 is still in operation.


Green Mt. Fibers ISN'T going out of business. I was talking about the Lion Brand store in Colonie, N.Y.

Hope you didn't misunderstand.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

Willoughby said:


> Green Mt. Fibers ISN'T going out of business. I was talking about the Lion Brand store in Colonie, N.Y.
> 
> Hope you didn't misunderstand.


Thank you for clarifying! I'm heading home to VT to visit next month and I do plan on going to GMFibers!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

nurselayn said:


> Thank you for clarifying! I'm heading home to VT to visit next month and I do plan on going to GMFibers!


You're welcome. I love that shop and the people there are so friendly and helpful. Have fun!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Have a fun time in New England. 

SEA


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

SEA said:


> Have a fun time in New England.
> 
> SEA


Oh I will thank you! Just wish I could get to Maine but it's only a 10 day visit.


----------

